
Crank.js - bglusman
https://crank.js.org/blog/introducing-crank
======
bglusman
Was mostly trying to find if there was existing discussion of this I missed,
but I guess not! Oddly, I set the title of submission as "Introducing
Crank.js" because that's the title of the post, but somehow HN edited it to
just "Crank.js"? <shrug>

~~~
rudasn
Here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22887773](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22887773)

~~~
bglusman
oh, thanks, that links to getting started not blog post, so I guess different
links for HN purposes, but also not much discussion there either... seemed
like an interesting idea, though I'm not huge on front end stuff or React, use
mostly out of necessity/still kind of prefer server rendering when its an
option

